# Where to buy used dual fuel machines?



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

As above, will be looking to buy a dual fuel machine for my van in the next couple of months, but can't seem to find anyone selling any online apart from new Fracino machines, which are nice but I'd be open to something different as long as it could run on gas!

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wega also has a line of dual fuel machines

Quite often second hand ones pop up on eBay


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Bumping this thread!

I see a lot of vans with astoria or similar lever machines and ive heard these are ideal for mobile units as they require no electrical supply, but I don't know where to find them! Ebay etc has nothing









Help please!

Michael


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can get you a new Fracino lever machine (2 group) for £2750 + VAT with 2 steam valves and water tap. Give me a shout if you are interested!

Andy


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Not searching anymore Andy but thanks anyway - there is a chap in another thread looking for one though.

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------

